# TUF 9 Cast Announced



## Steve (Mar 9, 2009)

http://mmajunkie.com/news/14214/the...revealed-meet-the-32-u-s-and-u-k-fighters.mma



> U.S. coach Dan Henderson: A two-time Olympic wrestler, Henderson is the only man to have simultaneously held two weight-class championships in PRIDE. He was the organization's light heavyweight and middleweight champion and is one of the top fighters in the UFC.
> 
> U.K. coach Michael Bisping: Bisping was the light heavyweight winner on Season 3 of "The Ultimate Fighter." He has gone on to become one of the world's top middleweights. His only loss was a disputed decision to current UFC light heavyweight champion Rashad Evans.


 
Looks fun. I'll give it one or two shows after the initial fights and if the shenanigans are out of control again, I'm going to give up on the show.


----------



## teekin (Mar 10, 2009)

Steve, thanks for posting this. I happen to like TUF, but then I also happen to like Fraggle Rock and this seasons The Apprentice ( Attention Whore Edition). It's interesting to watch what pressure does to fighters, how they cope. The idiocy and antics are part of coping with the pressure to win, it reveals the fighters character. I find this as interesting as the fights; or perhaps I'm just easily amused.
lori


----------



## Tez3 (Mar 10, 2009)

Interesting as some of the Brits named aren't in it. One I know is in Afghanistan.


----------



## terryl965 (Mar 10, 2009)

This should be an interesting line up.


----------



## DeadlyShins (Mar 10, 2009)

I'll give it a chance.  I agree though about the shenanigans thing.  If it's all about who is crazy and drunk I'm gonna give it up.  I want it to be about the fights and the training.


----------



## Tez3 (Mar 10, 2009)

I'd check first that it's the correct line up. There's a fair amount of inaccuracies there on our side.


----------



## BrandonLucas (Mar 10, 2009)

Tez3 said:


> I'd check first that it's the correct line up. There's a fair amount of inaccuracies there on our side.


 
Is it possible that this was filmed prior to any of the fighters being deployed elsewhere?  I'm not sure how it works, but I hope that's the case, cause if it isn't, then it kinda makes you think about who gets paid to do what with casting....


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Mar 10, 2009)

I know I always look forward to the new season!


----------



## Steve (Mar 10, 2009)

Tez, I'm not sure.  I think it's accurate.  They filmed this show last Summer, I believe.  I'll check it out and certainly, if you find anything out, let us know! 

Also remember that half of those guys don't make it past the first two shows.  Everyone fights and the winners go to the house.


----------



## LordOfWu (Mar 10, 2009)

TUF is perfect if you have a DVR!  That way I can skip a lot of the dumb stuff in the house and focus on the bits of training they show, and of course the fights.


----------



## Tez3 (Mar 10, 2009)

We'll see lol! Rough House Gym btw is Nottingham not London. The serviceman is 'Stapes', Martin Stapleton, a Royal Marine Commando and a physical training instructor to boot (thats a pun for the Brits btw)
Seen all the guys on the list fight, some on our show, others on CW and CR contenders. All good fighters, some more so than others. If fighting skills though are the criteria and not personalities or the ability to be a TV 'star'.


----------



## bluekey88 (Mar 10, 2009)

Theoretically, it's about fighting skills.  Certianly, making the guys fight to get in the hosue (as they've done for the past couple of seasons) shows that.  It's certainly cut down on th eguys htat get in and then can't hack the training.


We shall see...got my DVR set and ready to go.

Peace,
Erik


----------



## K831 (Mar 11, 2009)

LordOfWu said:


> TUF is perfect if you have a DVR!  That way I can skip a lot of the dumb stuff in the house and focus on the bits of training they show, and of course the fights.



Isn't that the truth. These last two seasons have had a total of 3 guys from my town in the house. Guys I've met and even worked out with a little. Despite wanting to root for them, the drama and garbage was so heavy I could hardly watch the show. I found myself scanning for exactly the bits you mentioned above. 

TUF is perpetuating the negative stereotype of MMA guys I wish we could get away from.


----------

